# Is this book any good



## sheffmark (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!
As a beginner i was wondering what this book is like and if it would be ok for me to gain some much needed knowledge.
If anybody owns it or has read it could i have some much needed advice about whether i should buy it or not!
If the general concensus is no then i'll look out for another book!
Thanks everyone!:tiphat:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know this particular book, but having said that, any of these beginner books is fine for a beginner.  But 'beginner' means different things to different people and people have different needs. So it becomes impossible to make a recommendation that covers it for everyone. Do you want to know music theory or music history or about instruments or about the artists? 

Obviously the "everything you ever wanted to know about" anything is never going to come from one book, so as you progress you will find yourself wanting to look at another book and another ... and before you know it you will find you're becoming quite good at knowing 'stuff'. 

Read, listen and enjoy.


----------



## sheffmark (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Moira, thats what i was thinking too.
If nothing else it could give me a good platform to learn and progress onto more in-depth books more suited to knowledges later!
Thanks Moira!:tiphat:


----------

